
WatchOS 7 Removes Force Touch Support from Your Apple Watch - Wowfunhappy
https://www.macrumors.com/guide/watchos-7-force-touch-gone/
======
Austin_Conlon
Interesting interaction that wasn’t discoverable, just like 3D Touch. I wish
they had guidance in the watchOS Human Interface Guidelines for migrating
away, especially in full-screen apps.

